# nightmare tap replacement



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how to remove the two cutlery drawers in a Hymer E690 in order to replace the tap which has a broken lever.It is almost impossible to get into the limited space to remove the nut under the tap. :twisted:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pull drawer out fuly, depress spring clips on the sides of drawer runner , at the front edges.

tony


----------



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Gemmy , Thanks for the reply , but i can't see any clip on the runner. I have tried this route , but I can't seem to find it .


----------

